# MTB: Thursday, 10/23/08 RAW



## bvibert (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking to get out for another ride after work anyone interested?  Probably hit Nass unless someone has a better idea.


----------



## Greg (Oct 19, 2008)

Fixed another title for you. Your calendar must be broken.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> Fixed another title for you. Your calendar must be broken.



yeah, bite me.   More like my head is broken... 

Thanks.


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 21, 2008)

My week is deteriorating quickly.  gonna try and make this.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 21, 2008)

Cool, sounds like 2knees might be in as well.


----------



## rueler (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm in...time and trailhead??


----------



## bvibert (Oct 21, 2008)

I can get there as early as 4ish if needed, but I'm flexible.  I was thinking of starting from Lamson, I'd like to hit that A-frame in the warm-up twisties at least.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 21, 2008)

So looks like we have

bvibert
rueler
migs 01 (maybe)
2knees?
Grassi?


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 22, 2008)

So looks like we have

bvibert
rueler
migs 01 (maybe)
2knees?
Grassi


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 22, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> So looks like we have
> 
> bvibert
> rueler
> ...



well, i'm out.  one of the kids i coach at the HS just lost his dad. :-(  i will be attending the wake instead of the RAW.

So looks like we have

bvibert
rueler
migs 01 (maybe)
2knees?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> well, i'm out.  one of the kids i coach at the HS just lost his dad. :-(  i will be attending the wake instead of the RAW.
> 
> So looks like we have
> 
> ...



Wow!  Sorry to hear that...


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 22, 2008)

In.  I'll be there around 330...gonna do a warmup loop and meet you guys at 4.

Edit:  Bring lights if you got em.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

bvibert
rueler
migs 01
2knees (maybe)

Sounds good can't wait to get back out and ride, seems like it's been a while.  Rueler, what time are you going to get there?  Like I said earlier I can get there for 4ish (probably more like 4:15).  I will have a light, but I'm unsure if I'll be riding long enough to need it, we should get around 2 hours of daylight I'd think.


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> bvibert
> rueler
> migs 01
> 2knees (maybe)
> ...



We should definitely have enough light for a two hour tour.  I was thinkin that if we feel good we could extend it a bit...or not.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> We should definitely have enough light for a two hour tour.  I was thinkin that if we feel good we could extend it a bit...or not.



That's a fine idea, there's that big if.  I've been fighting a pretty nasty cold for almost a week now, so I don't know what my endurance is going to be like.  I'll have the light just in case.  If Pat makes it he won't have a light so we'll have to plan the ride to be back at the lot before dark, but we can always continue on if desired from there.


----------



## rueler (Oct 22, 2008)

I can be there at 4. I'll bring my light...Disclaimer: I'll be way slow tomorrow...I've got a killer cold that's going to limit my wind...but, I won't let it stop me!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

rueler said:


> I can be there at 4. I'll bring my light...Disclaimer: I'll be way slow tomorrow...I've got a killer cold that's going to limit my wind...but, I won't let it stop me!



Seems to be going around.  I'm suffering from the same thing.  I'll also be slow.  That's cool, we don't need to kill ourselves.


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 23, 2008)

WTF...I woke up with this wicked sore throat thing!!  AZ is infected and it's spreading like the plague.  Hopefully a good ride will be the cure.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 23, 2008)

I am not even gonna ask how all of you caught this cold.... Did you guys have a ride at Tyler Mill?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 23, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I am not even gonna ask how all of you caught this cold.... Did you guys have a ride at Tyler Mill?



Uh no, never been...  I can't speak for the others though...


----------



## Greg (Oct 23, 2008)

Cyber-virus? Weird.


----------

